# x and y axis igaging dro easy install on mill/drill



## calstar (Feb 4, 2014)

This is what I  came up with for installing x and y axis igages on the ubiquitous mill/drill.   I wanted to do the install with a minimum of taps into the mill/drill and after some head scratching on the y axis I was able do it with just one tap(for the y). Igages are from forum member *David H*.

*The x axis* was pretty straight forward. By removing the table stops and using the stop t nuts and bolts to mount a chip guard(alu angle) and the reading head using the actual stop threaded hole in the middle of the table no tapping of the mill is needed. In this case the reading head is stationary and the scale moves across it. I made the guard(tapped for the scale mounts) using 1 ½” angle, machining  flats on  both ends so the scale could be mounted plumb to the table side. I milled a scrap piece of aluminum to use as a shim to get the read head the correct distance from the attached scale so it would run without binding. In the pics you can see how the head is attached to the alu shim with a couple of socket head screws tapped and threading into the shim, not the mill drill.










*The y axis* had me stumped for a bit until I realized I could flip the scale mounting brackets around/upside down (see pics), and mount the scale on a horizontal plane rather than vertical. By flipping the brackets the reading side of the scale is now on the bottom which probably gives it a bit more protection(gravity, unless chips can levitate). This chip guard is 2” galvy  drip edge trimmed down to fit the limited vertical space, and is mounted along with the reading head to the only hole tapped into the mill/drill. In this case the scale is stationary held in place by one of the mill mounting bolts while the reading head and chip guard move with the table. I played around with the head mounting point until I came up with the position as shown in the pics, seems to work fine. 













The igages themselves are mounted to the machine using a very low tech nailing plate rattle canned flat black and attached using a sheet metal screw into the plastic “shroud” on the front of the mill head. This will change once I decide on the *y axis *mount which will be alu angle and sheet but the igages will still be mounted to a nail plate using the magnets attached to their backs. Routing the cables is easy as well; y axis wire goes under the front of my glued and screwed wood stand to the back close to where the x axis cable is and both up the back and across the top of the mill head, both out of the way and relatively snag proof. 







And my scrap piece chuck key and vise handle holder, handy and out of the way.  Adjustment tools for the mill are kept beneath it on the stands "main deck".  




Take a look at the pics, pretty self-explanatory.  Hope this makes sense and maybe help others to mount the igages to their mill/drill.

BTW I needed an extension for the y cable for the cable route to work, Radio shack wants $20(!!) for a 6ft(didn't need the length plus thats almost as much as the entire y igaging set).  I got  4@3ft for $12 shipped from China(where radio shack's are made) and they came in a week.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## davidh (Feb 4, 2014)

great write up & photo's.  this should give others another way to skin the ol' cat.
thanks brian


----------



## swatson144 (Feb 4, 2014)

I did the exact same install about a year ago. Then I bought a power feed and found that I need the dovetails on the front of the table for the limit switch. So I am moving the x to the back of the table and just watching the cuts like a hawk.

Just thought I'd mention.

Steve


----------

